# Shelter from the Storm



## amethal (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't want give any spoilers, but would it cause any long term continuity problems if I give Damius's part in the adventure to Ogoth?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 3, 2007)

Not in the least. Ogoth was actually just tossed in because of a joke in my game, with a singing inquisitor. I'd honestly forgotten about him by this point.


----------



## amethal (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll give it a go then, since the characters have met Ogoth.


----------

